# cat vomiting foam frequently for 4 days



## fidra (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,
My cat has been vomiting foam for 4 days on a regular basis, evertime she drinks water or tries to eat. The first 3 days she did not have an apetite and was not able to eat anything. Last night I fed her asparagus as I've been told in case there is a hairball stuck in her intestine it can remove it. 15 min later she vomited and was not able to digest the food.
She is losing weight as she is not getting any food in her system and vomiting most of the water I am giving her in a dropper. I have been to the vet for a check up and they said they were unable to determine what the problem is without a bloodtest. She had a fever of 39.3 and they gave her antibiotics which she has taken now for two days and they have not helped. I cannot afford to do a bloodtest and I'm desperate for help. She has been urinating once or twice a day but not been able to poop for 2 days now. When she is sleeping she doesn't vomit but as soon as she wakes up and starts walking she starts to swollow hard and constantly lick her lips and then vomits. She's been vomiting maybe 7 times a day.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

Its possible she may have a blockage or an infection, she requires medical attention immediately. The vet should have done an xray to rule out a blockage first. You're going to allow them to do the required tests, because your cat needs immediate treatment if she is keeping absolutely nothing down.

The same thing happened to my cat 1.5 years ago. He was unable to eat or drink without vomitting foam, so he got to the point where he just stopped eating and drinking all together out of fear he would vomit. I took him to the vet, who ended up keeping him for 7 days and went to the extremes of cutting him open, and still was unable to diagnose the cause. Their "best guess" was it was a viral infection that had to run its course. Needless to say, I have now found a new vet and never went back to that one again.

When this happened with my cat, the vet said that a cat can not go more than 4-5 days with no food, or its organs will start shutting down rapidly. And without water, they start to dehydrate quickly as well. The only thing that finally helped with my cat, was keeping him on an IV for fluids, force feeding him and giving him anti-nausea shots to keep the food down (I forget the medical name of those shots, maybe someone else on the forum will know). They finally sent me home with IV fluids and the anti-nausea shots, and he started eating on his own and was fine within a few days. 

You should definitely get your cat to the vets ASAP today (emergency visit if you have to). Because vomitting 7 times a day is extreme, and your cat is without a doubt dehydrated, and without getting food in her system on top of it is life threatening... do not wait.


----------



## fidra (Jun 5, 2010)

thank you so much for the helpful reply. I am trying to call the emergency vet now but am in a qeue. Do you by any chance know if the anti-nausia shots are the same as motion sickness tablets If so, I was thinking of dissolving a fourth of the tablet into water and giving it to the cat (talet is for humans).


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

No, they are not the same at all. Do not give those pills to your cat, because it is not motion sickness that she has. The shots they gave my cat, was treatment specifically made for cats. If you give those pills to your cat, you could possibly make a sick cat, even sicker (Some human medications could be deadly to pets). 

You're doing the right thing by calling the vet, they will need to see her immediately and get her on IV fluids, and figure out what is causing the vomitting, so they can get some food in her ASAP.

Good luck, and please keep us updated on what happens.


----------



## fidra (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello again  
I am so happy to say that my cat is doing very well now, she is back to her normal self. She started getting better two days ago, digesting the food without vomiting and going to the toilet normally. I didn't have to take her to the vet after all


----------

